
Ask HN: What personal tools have you built? - narak
Hey everyone. Curious to hear what personal tools you have built, software or otherwise, to make your lives easier&#x2F;better.<p>I&#x27;m currently working on a simple tool to remind me to follow up on emails and another to track my reading progress.<p>Feel free to include links&#x2F;screenshots if possible!
======
misiti3780
I have three tools I have built

1\. A amazon lambda that converts files to mobi and then sends them to my
kindle address. sendepubtokindle.com works but only for <= 10mb, which doesnt
work for me

2\. an iphone app that allows me to keep track of my wine cellar, and creates
+ emails a pdf to me with a menu for when people come over, so they can look
at the list and we can pick wines

3\. an iphone app built on top of google maps that allows my girlfriend and I
to track restaurants we want to go to. you can do this with google maps kinda,
and we have been doing it with instagram save post feature. but my app so far
is doing a better job.

------
ksaj
I'm building a dashboard that behaves somewhat like a news program, with
weather and scrolling headlines, as well as reminders for upcoming todo list
and calendar entries, and streamer for the stocks that I and my partner own. I
also plan to have something akin to spaced repetition of things I want to
commit to memory included. The dashboard is still a work in progress since
until now I'd been doing these things as separate items, but when it reaches a
point that I'm comfortable with it, it'll be uploaded to github.

It currently uses more screen scraping than I would like, which is why I'm not
uploading it yet. It probably would break some policies if I shared it in its
current state.

------
marceloboeira
[http://github.com/marceloboeira/awsudo](http://github.com/marceloboeira/awsudo)
-> This tool helps me to authenticate withing different roles on AWS.

------
genjipress
Currently building (not finished yet, hence no GitHub link, but it's coming) a
personal wiki along the lines of TiddlyWiki, but written in Python rather than
JS.

------
specialbat
Desktop app to keep track of time spent on different jobs

